# Clippers Waive Mark Madsen



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> The Los Angeles Clippers today waived forward Mark Madsen.
> 
> Madsen was acquired from the Minnesota Timberwolves on July 22nd along with Sebastian Telfair and Craig Smith in exchange for Quentin Richardson.
> 
> ...


Poor Mad-dog


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Eh, it'll work out for him. He gets paid his salary this year and he'll probably wind up on a team for the minimum somewhere. Mark probably just made himself a good deal of money, assuming this year was fully guaranteed.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

The team just got worst (dancin wise)...


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Does anyone happen to have a clip of Mark Madsen hoisting up those 3s during that one game near the end of the season before the Oden draft?


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Kind of figured this was coming, but Mark will land on his feet somewhere. Even if his playing days are nearing an end, he would make an awesome bench coach. Best of luck Mad dog!


----------

